# Cheap Test-tubes



## Simon W (10/5/06)

Hello everyone.

I Found some cheap test tubes while hunting for electronic components on the net and thought I'd let ya's know.

They are borosilicate glass(Pyrex) and are pretty damn cheap.
For example: a 10mm dia x 75mm long tube(hold approx 5 or 6mL) are only 23c each in quantities up to 9.
10+ are 18c each .... or for 100+, just 13c each!!
Larger tubes are available.

The website is here: Wiltronics

Usual blurb: I do not work for Wiltronics, I am not receiving money from Wiltronics, blah blah blah blah and so on......

Cheers,
Simo


----------



## Simon W (10/5/06)

And for those culturing, I just noticed they have Erlenmyer Flasks up to 2L too: Wiltronics

Dunno if the price is good or not, never bought one.

Simo

EDIT: And petri culture dishes  : Wiltronics


----------



## MHD (10/5/06)

awesome stuff...
Just bought 20!

had to keep adding stuff to make it to the minimum...
Also got a 500ml flask and a funnel (sure that will come in handy...


----------



## Phrak (10/5/06)

What's the best-practice way to seal the test tubes if they're not screw-tops?

Tim.


----------



## Hopsta (10/5/06)

Phrak said:


> What's the best-practice way to seal the test tubes if they're not screw-tops?
> 
> Tim.
> [post="125498"][/post]​



Yes this is what i'd like to know i would prefer srewtops rather than rubber cork.....


----------



## MHD (10/5/06)

Well for my bottles I use sanitised alfoil and rubber bands


----------



## Simon W (10/5/06)

I would have said rubber stoppers, but it doesn't look like Wiltronics sell them.
I Googled for 'rubber stoppers' and found a very interesting site.
Don't seem to have any rubber stoppers(?!) but have plastic and glass test tubes.
The plastic ones have push-in caps or screw caps: from 6c each in 100's!!
Dunno if they'd take to long term boiling tho like the Pyrex ones.

MASSIVE product list, Australian, Tubes/Vials are here: ProSciTech

EDIT: Fixed broken link

For those of you that like expensive toys, ProSciTech also have a Digital Refractometer, for only $500! :blink:, they can get an optical one too but theres no price listed.
Refractometer (scroll down almost to bottom of page)


----------



## Hopsta (10/5/06)

These ones look the goods, i think they're made of polypropylene.





"VEE BOTTOM FREESTANDING TUBE, PP with screw cap, 10mL
These Vee bottom tubes are designed for the safety of laboratory staff. Consideration was given to elimination of leaks in the transportation to and from laboratories by manufacturing to strict quality and inspections. 
-UL in the catalogue number means the tubes are labelled. Also available unlabelled, -UU. Ask

LP9716-V-UL Vee bottom freestanding tubes, PP, with PE screw cap, 10mL AUD22.00 /pk/100 10% discount for 10 x pk/100"

I wonder if they have test tube racks that hold 50 of these........

Edit: They come in 30ml aswell hmmm decisions.


----------



## Simon W (10/5/06)

"I wonder if they have test tube racks that hold 50 of these........ "
A rack to hold 50, wow.

Doesn't look like they have any racks at all.
Scientrific has them, but they only hold 8 tubes and cost $8.50 each, probably better off making yer own.

EDIT: stupid forum keeps duplicating my BBcodes on links!


----------



## sah (10/5/06)

Hopsta said:


> These ones look the goods, i think they're made of polypropylene.
> 
> "VEE BOTTOM FREESTANDING TUBE, PP with screw cap, 10mL
> 
> [post="125512"][/post]​



I use the 30ml version of these for my slants. I don't use a rack or stand, they stand up by them selves. I store them in either zip lock bags or tupperware style containers.

If you are going to buy these I recommend the unlabelled variety, they make it easier to visually check on the well being of your yeast. Believe me, it is a real pain in the ass tearing of 50 labels.

Proscitech also sell innoculation loops and holders and magnetic stir bars.

Scott


----------



## doglet (11/5/06)

From another thread...
I was selling some test tubes in late Feb at cost price in this thread. I can also set up another bulk purchase if others are interested.

The details about where I got mine from and cost are:

Southern Cross Science Pty Ltd in Adelaide.

Ph: 8277 1541
email: [email protected]

Part No. TPP8027-UU (30ml container u/label nat cap)

Cost was $75.41 inc GST for 500.

I consider these to be a 1 use item for yeast as they are boiled and I can't guarantee their long term 'robustness'. At 15 cents each you are still saving heaps from splitting your yeast.


----------



## sah (11/5/06)

doglet said:


> I consider these to be a 1 use item for yeast as they are boiled and I can't guarantee their long term 'robustness'. At 15 cents each you are still saving heaps from splitting your yeast.
> [post="125596"][/post]​



Proscitech have a table indicating the properties of the various materials from which their wares are manufactured here http://www.proscitech.com.au/catalogue/plastics.asp

The say that polypropelene is ok to be autoclaved. I've pressure steamed mine and steamed them in the microwave several times to date without a problem.

Scott


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/5/06)

OK, as someone new to all this, I have an idea about what you're talking about but am not sure if it is an accurate one. Is it you transfer the yeast from a liquid pack (I read in an earlier thread about someone using a sterilised needle to do this) to the tubes, so they will be ready for use when they are needed?

If this is so, then sounds like a winner, and I'll definitely go in for 100, Doglet, if you think there are enough people interested to set up a bulk buy.


----------



## sah (11/5/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> OK, as someone new to all this, I have an idea about what you're talking about but am not sure if it is an accurate one. Is it you transfer the yeast from a liquid pack (I read in an earlier thread about someone using a sterilised needle to do this) to the tubes, so they will be ready for use when they are needed?
> [post="125602"][/post]​



There are lots of techniques for keeping and culturing yeast. Some are good for storing yeast for very long periods (years), some for medium periods (months) and some for shorter periods (weeks).

I've found that the general rule is the longer you want to keep the yeast the more trouble that is involved.

The idea of using slants is about culturing a small amount of yeast on the surface of a firm growth medium in a tube of some sort. Its generally accepted that each slant will last for months to a year.

Sosman has written up a procedure with pictures for storing and culturing yeast using this method here http://www.brewiki.org/moin/wiki/moin.cgi/Yeast/Culturing Also check out the links and google.

For a longer storage period Graham Sanders and Steve Lacey have written about storing yeast under sterile water here http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...YeastHand.shtml

Scott


----------

